# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si hartohet një testament?

## Albo

*Si hartohet një testament që të njihet pas vdekjes*

Laureta Rryçi

Testamenti edhe pse jo shumë i përdorur deri më tani nga shqiptarët është një rrugë ligjore për kalimin e pasurisë e cila shmang konfliktet mes familjarëve. Por, që gjithçka të jetë përcaktuar qartë deri në detaje, trashëgimlënësi merr informacionin e duhur te noteri. Ky i fundit luan një rol shumë të rëndësishëm si në momentin e hartimit të testamentit ashtu edhe në shpalljen e tij pa vdekjes së trashëgimlënësit. Gazeta Albania zbardh në numrin e sotëm procedurën që ndiqet për të lënë një testament në Shqipëri dhe kostoja e tij. Sipas noterëve nëse testamenti hartohet te një noter i zakonshëm atëherë duhet të paguajë një kosto prej 3 mijë e 5 qind lekësh. Ndërsa në rastet kur testamenti hartohet në studio ligjore për noterë atëherë kosto është me e lartë për të mbaruar këtë procedurë.

*Mënyra*
Kur testamenti kërkohet të bëhet me akt noterial, trashëgimlënësi duhet të disponojë para noterit, i cili përpilon aktin përkatës, sipas rregullave të parashikuara në këtë ligj.
Noteri pasi të ketë shënuar identitetin e trashëgimlënësit, datën dhe orën e saktë të përpilimit të këtij akti, si dhe të jetë bindur për zotësinë juridike për të vepruar të trashëgimlënësit, njofton atë kur disponimi vjen në kundërshtim me ligjin, por ai nuk mund të hyjë në shqyrtimin e çështjeve konkrete, si rrethi i personave të caktuar në testament si trashëgimtarë, qënia e trashëgimlënësit si pronar i pasurisë së lënë në trashëgim, e çështje të tjera të kësaj natyre. Kur noteri vihet në dijeni zyrtarisht nga personat e interesuar për vdekjen e personit që ka bërë testamentin, mban një procesverbal, në të cilin përmendet akti i vdekjes dhe bën kalimin e testamentit në regjistrin e përgjithshëm të akteve noteriale. Njëkohësisht ai njofton me shkrim personat për të cilët disponon testament

*Procedura*
Testamenti mund të bëhet me akt noterial ose të shkruhet nga vetë trashëgimlënësi. Testamenti me akt noterial bëhet me një akt të redaktuar ose të vërtetuar nga noteri dhe të nënshkruar nga trashëgimlënësi. Kur trashëgimlënësi nuk di ose kur për shkak sëmundjeje ose të metash fizike nuk mund të nënshkruajë, testamenti nënshkruhet nga person tjetër i ngarkuar nga trashëgimlënësi. Testamenti i shkruajtur nga vetë trashëgimlënësi duhet të shkruhet tërësisht me dorë nga vetë trashëgimlënësi duhet të përmbajë datën kur është bërë dhe të nënshkruhet në fund prej tij. Testamenti i shkruar nga vetë trashëgimlënësi mund të lihet për ruajtje në zarfe të mbyllur në zyrën e noterisë. Në këtë rast noteri mban një proces-verbal të shkruar mbi vetë zarfin. Proces-verbali nënshkruhet nga personi që ka paraqitur testamentin dhe nga noteri dhe bëhet shënim për këtë në regjistrin e posaçëm për testamentet. Për kthimin e testamentit noteri mban një proces-verbal dhe bën shënim për këtë në regjistrin e testamenteve. Testamenti mund të tërhiqet prapë, por vetëm personalisht nga trashëgimlënësi.
*
Shpallja*
Personi pranë të cilit ndodhet një testament i shkruar nga trashëgimlënësi, sapo merr dijeni për vdekjen e personit që ka bërë testamentin, duhet të paraqesë testamentin në zyrën e noterisë dhe të kërkojë shpalljen e tij. Noteri shpall testamentin duke mbajtur një proces-verbal në të cilin përshkruan gjendjen e testamentit, duke bërë shënime edhe për çvulosjen e tij në qofte se testamenti u paraqit i vulosur. Proces-verbali shkruhet nga personi që ka paraqitur testamentin dhe nga noteri. Letra në të cilën është shkruar testamenti nënshkruhet po nga ata persona i bashkohet proces-verbalit. Kur testamenti është lënë për ruajtje në zyrën e noterisë veprimet e mësipërme kryhen nga noteri pranë të cilit ndodhet testamenti.
*
Rregullat që ndiqen nga noterët*
Në rastin e testamentit olograf, noteri redakton një procesverbal të depozitimit dhe regjistrimit të testamentit dhe i jep numrin që do të marrë regjistrimi në regjistrin e testamenteve. Numri i procesverbalit të depozimit dhe regjistrimit të testamentit është edhe numri i testamentit. Procesverbali i bashkëlidhet me vulë të njomë dokumentit që përmban tekstin e testamentit dhe arkivohet sipas rregullave të parashikuara nga ky udhëzim. Kur testamenti olograf është depozituar i mbyllur në zarf, procesverbali i parashikuar më sipër bashkëlidhet me zarfin me vulë të njomë dhe mbi zarf noteri shënon me shkrim dore shprehjen Ky testament u depozitua dhe u nënshkrua sot më (shënohet ora, dita, muaji dhe viti) dhe ka numër regjistrimi (shënohet numri sipas regjistrimit në regjistër). Më poshtë vendosen emri, mbiemri, nënshkrimi i noterit dhe vuloset me vulë të njomë prej tij.
*

Paditë për dëshmitë e trashëgimisë, rastet kur nuk duhet një avokat*

Për shkak se mungon testamenti kur vjen momenti për ndarjen e pasurisë brenda anëtarëve të familjes, të gjithë duhet ti drejtohen gjykatës. Për këtë shkak paditë civile për dëshminë e trashëgimisë përbëjnë edhe numrin më të lartë të padive që depozitohen brenda një dite në gjykatë. Prej numrit të popullsisë këto padi shumëfishohen në rastin e kryeqytetit. Statistikat zyrtare të Gjykatës së Tiranës tregojnë se nga janari e deri në ditët e sotme janë depozituar rreth 1260 padi. Gazeta Albania sjell në numrin e sotëm procedurën që ndiqet për të tilla padi, rastet kur nuk është e nevojshme marrja e një avokati, si dhe rëndësia që ka për trashëgimtarët ky dokument. Të gjitha këto padi shqyrtohen nga gjyqtarët civilë. Gjyqtarët, pak kohë më parë, për shkak të mbingarkesës prej këtyre padive, hodhën idenë se këtë dokument mund të lëshonte noteri, ashtu siç ndodh në të gjitha vendet e botës. Në këtë mënyrë do të kishte më pak mbingarkesë dosjesh dhe do të ulej kostoja e shpenzimeve gjyqësore që ngarkojnë xhepin e qytetarëve. Paditë civile për dëshmi trashëgimie fillimisht ndjekin procedurat e zakonshme të njëllojta për të gjitha paditë që depozitohen në gjykatë. Pra, padia depozitohet në sekretarinë e gjykatës dhe më pas hidhet shorti që përcakton gjyqtarin që do ta gjykojë. Gjyqtari fillimisht njihet me objektin e dosjes dhe më pas në gjykim të tij cakton seancën e parë të shqyrtimit. Nëse palët kanë rënë dakord dhe janë në marrëveshje të plotë për ndarjen e pasurisë, procesi ka gjasa të përfundojë shpejt dhe në këto raste rekomandohet që të mos merret dhe avokat. Në këtë mënyrë do të kishte më pak shpenzime për personat që bëjnë kërkesën. Ndërsa në rastet kur trashëgimtarët kanë mosmarrëveshje midis tyre mbi pasurisë, atëherë procesi zgjat më shumë se 100 ditë dhe dëgjohen të gjitha palët për pretendimet e tyre. Madje edhe ekspertët, kur vlerësojnë pasuritë që do të trashëgohen. Gjyqtarët që gjykojnë të tilla çështje tregojnë se më shumë probleme kanë hasur në rastet kur vëllezërit nuk duan të jenë pjesë e trashëgimisë edhe motrat e martuara. Ndarja e pasurisë njihet në të gjitha familjet si moment i vështirë për tu ndarë të gjithë kënaqur. Jo pak procese të tilla zgjasin edhe me vite të tëra se anëtarët e një familje gjykojnë se pasuria është ndarë në mënyrë jo të drejtë. Përveç konfliktit gjyqësor, për sa kohë që nuk merret dëshmia e trashëgimisë, asnjë prej pretendentëve trashëgimtarë nuk mund të kryejë asnjë veprim mbi pasuritë. Po kështu, në Zyrën e Regjistrimit të Pasurive të Paluajtshme nuk njihet asnjëri prej pretendentëve për sa kohë që mungon dokumenti i trashëgimisë.

Albania
4 Qershor 2010

----------


## Station

E keni degjuar ate shprehjen "I zoti e jep, tellalli s'e shet" keshtu me ka ndodhur mua personalisht.
Babai im (ndjese paste) perpara se te vdiste (dy ose tre vjet se saktesisht nuk e dija) kishte lene tek noteri testament per pasurine e tije qe ate ta trashegoja une.
Ne baze te gjith rregullave behet nje gjyq formal ne gjykate dhe me kaq procedura mbaron, por jo, megjithese nga njerezit e mi nuk ka asnje kontestim gjykatesja thot JO.
Sipas gjykateses duhet te marin pjese ne trashgimi niperit dhe mbesat e mija (jo vellezerit), kjo eshte e bazuar ne ligj vetem nese vellezerit e mi nuk jetojne por ata jane shendosh e mire.
Kur ja thua gjykateses kete te kthen pergjigjen "Keshtu e kuptoj une ligjin" dhe nuk ke se ku te drejtohesh sepse gjyqtarja nuk pergjigjet per kete gabim qe ben, ose duhet ti hysh nje odiseje te madhe qe do te nxije nje pjes te mire te jetes. :shkelje syri: 
Kjo eshte Shqiperia sot.

PS.  Duke u mare me kete pune per pak kohe dhe duke lexuar ligjet me vemendje vura re se ne Shqiperi paska edhe nje paradoks tjeter.
Nje trashegimlenes me vullnetin e tije te lire nuk mund tja leri trashegim pasurine e tije kujt te doje por sipas ligjeve shqiptare duhet te zgjedhi midis pas ardhesve deri ne brezin e gjashte (nuk mund tja leri nje njeriu qe nuk e ka fis por qe eshte kujdesur per Te) :konfuz:

----------


## Marya

> PS.  Duke u mare me kete pune per pak kohe dhe duke lexuar ligjet me vemendje vura re se ne Shqiperi paska edhe nje paradoks tjeter.
> Nje trashegimlenes me vullnetin e tije te lire nuk mund tja leri trashegim pasurine e tije kujt te doje por sipas ligjeve shqiptare duhet te zgjedhi midis pas ardhesve deri ne brezin e gjashte (nuk mund tja leri nje njeriu qe nuk e ka fis por qe eshte kujdesur per Te)


Kjo eshte gjithandej
 Kur Prinderit sa jane shendoshe e mire gjithcka vete mire, por sa fillojne problemet e shendetit dhe prinderit behen te varur ndaj femijeve ja ketu fillon kercitja, disa nuk munden  te kujdesen per prinderit dhe disa i marrin ne angazhim me qellim qe kur e vije fundi te perfitoje ne teresi trashegimin , kesaj i thone ne nje fare menyre abuzim i besimit te personave ne rrezik dhe fragil.

Per kete ne perendim nje akt notarial nuk firmoset , nje shitje shtepie nuk firmoset po nuk u be nje ankete sociale dhe pas nje analize mjekesore  per aftesite mendore te personit qe firmos aktin.

----------

